# 11 ill after suspicious letter arrives at military base in Virginia



## Kraut783 (Feb 27, 2018)

WTH is going on....

11 ill after suspicious letter arrives at military base in Virginia


----------



## CDG (Feb 27, 2018)

Damn.  Will definitely be paying attention to how this develops.


----------



## Dame (Feb 27, 2018)

The first thing I thought of was the missing doctor from the CDC. Foul play is at the top of the list for what happened to him. All possessions left in his apartment including his dog. But according to the CDC he didn't have the clearance to grab anything infectious so maybe I'm just seeing ghosts.
Missing CDC doctor: $10,000 reward offered while parents wait - CNN

ETA: I don't think the good doctor was the culprit but it does concern me that he may have been used in some way. Two weeks missing now and still not found.


----------

